# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: دانلود کتابخانه های جاوا

## ravand

سلام
من واقعا نمیدونم این کتابخانه های جاوا رو از کجا دانلود کنم؟ هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم. 


```
javax.swing
java.awt
java.io
java.security
java.awt.event
java.applet
java.lang
java.net
java.util
```

راستی من از Eclipse استفاده میکنم این کتابخانه ها را کجا قرار بدم و چطوری اضافه کنم؟ متشکرم.
متشکرم.

----------


## Sina.iRoid

سلام
اینها به صورت پیش فرض وقتی که JDK و نصب می کنید هست. مثلا javax.swing برای کارهای گرافیکی هست. نیازی نیست دانلود کنید.

----------


## dasssnj

همون طور که این دوستمون گفتن با نصب JDK تمام این کتابخونه ها نصب میشن . در فولدری که JDK نصب شده یه فولدر به اسم lib هست که داخل اون فایل rt.jar وجود داره که در بر گیرنده ی تمام این کتابخانه هاست .

----------

